# Minimalny kernel

## hulul

Witam,    

Poszukuję receptury na minimalny kernel. Chciałbym, aby komputer się uruchomił, a potem resztę przekompiluję sobie pod sprzęt. Za pomoc z góry dziękuję.    

Pozdrawiam  

hulul

----------

## SlashBeast

make allnoconfig potem make menuconfig i dodawaj co potrzeba, inotify, tmpfs i config_unix niezbedne sa.

----------

## hulul

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> make allnoconfig potem make menuconfig i dodawaj co potrzeba, inotify, tmpfs i config_unix niezbedne sa.

 

Myślałem o opcjach które są wymagane dla każdego komputera. Nie biorąc pod uwagę znajdującego się w nim sprzętu. 

Sterowniki już mam rozpisane:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge (rev 02) intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) i915

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) i810_rng

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02) iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02) i2c-i801

01:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03) xhci_hcd

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1) atl1c

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01) brcmsmac

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a76 (rev a2)

----------

## Garrappachc

Za 20. kompilacją kernel zaskoczy.

----------

